# Surviving Covid-19



## RadishRose (May 24, 2020)

I just learned my friend's father, who is* 100 years old*, was recently released from the hospital after making a full recovery from Covid-19!

Whatta guy!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2020)

One of the lucky ones...


----------



## fmdog44 (May 24, 2020)

Solid gold. Hurray for him. Tell your friend to hide the bill when it comes for that will surely do him in.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I just learned my friend's father, who is* 100 years old*, was recently released from the hospital after making a full recovery from Covid-19!
> 
> Whatta guy!



*That's wonderful. I hope they come up with a vaccine soon that will help Thousands and Thousands of more people.*


----------



## win231 (May 24, 2020)

Anyone who makes it to 100 can laugh at any virus.  The only thing that would do someone like that in is _time_.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Solid gold. Hurray for him. Tell your friend to hide the bill when it comes for that will surely do him in.


No, he was treated at he VA Hospital, but thanks for the warning.


----------



## Lewkat (May 24, 2020)

Great news.  I thought I was doing good by beating at age 87, so God bless him.  He joins my club.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Great news.  I thought I was doing good by beating at age 87, so God bless him.  He joins my club.


You also did great, Lewkat!


----------



## Lewkat (May 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You also did great, Lewkat!


Thank you, but I am truly awed by the gentleman.


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 25, 2020)

I read that those who die from the virus all had low vitamin D levels. Ir was suggested that those with higher levels of vitamin D fare better. Research is continuing.


----------



## Lewkat (May 25, 2020)

Timetrvlr said:


> I read that those who die from the virus all had low vitamin D levels. Ir was suggested that those with higher levels of vitamin D fare better. Research is continuing.


I've been taking Vit. D for years and drink tons of milk.  Guess that helped me then.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

The oldest to survive this was one lady who was 108 and a gentleman in Italy who was 113.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Timetrvlr said:


> I read that those who die from the virus all had low vitamin D levels. Ir was suggested that those with higher levels of vitamin D fare better. Research is continuing.


If that's the case then I'm a goner. I hope if I get it that I can survive it just to prove the medical field wrong.


----------

